# Bear Assault



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 Bear Assault bow from Lancaster Archery Supply. WOW! It's the smoothest, most accurate bow I've ever shot. Switching from my Bear Charge (which I really liked) gained me 29 fps. and 12 ft-lbs of kinetic energy. Within 20 shots I was hitting bullseyes. It was a great price and Nate from LAS set it up great. It shot bullet holes in paper right from the initial set-up. Thanks Bear and LAS!:thumbs_up


----------



## Redz (May 27, 2012)

Bear rules! :wink:


----------

